# English Spots?



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm currently bidding on this little buck. I think he's adorable! I've wanted ONE bunny of the arched/running breed, and I think I found him. And my daughter wants to use him for hopping, too. From the VERY little I know about ES, his markings are a bit sparse and the white goes up his ears. And he doesn't look like he has much of an arch, but could that be because of the angle of the picture??

He's only at $25, but if he'll get kicked off the show table first then I won't go any higher. What do you guys think??


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 25, 2013)

From this picture, he doesn't appear to be show quality to me. I don't know a lot about ES, but he appears to have some stray spots, as well as an incomplete eye circle and ear coloring.

Here is a website with more about the breed standard: https://sites.google.com/site/watchmerunspots/englis-spots/judging

PaSRBA would be a good place to look around at what's for sale.  Always best to buy marked breeds in person.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jan 25, 2013)

It's very hard to tell with these guys, especially if you don't have a picture of both sides. One side might be beautiful and the other side is a DQ. Plus, you really want to see the running breeds "in action" before buying. There are certain breeders with Tans that I have bought rabbits after only seeing pictures but I trusted them completely. It's easy to hide things in pictures. 

Running breeds are the best! I've been tempted to add ES for awhile now....


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, in the SoP the "ideal" markings around the eye look like his. And it shows an elbow spot on there, too. The only thing I think that's going to be a problem is that he has a late start to his spine markings. But she said his sire looked like that, and as he grew so did the spine marking? She posted a video...and he's FAST! Even if we don't show him, he'll be fun to mess around with. And Kitty's already looking for a harness for him. LOL


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll see if I can get his video to post. With him zipping around, it's hard to see...but he's cute! lol


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 25, 2013)

"The circles should be as round as possible and about the size of a Quarter with an even band of color all the way around. A feather attached to the top of the circles are permissible."

I took this to mean that an even band is ideal. Like I said, I don't know a lot about this breed, his markings just seemed a little messy to me. But especially for a hopping rabbit, nothing like that matters anyway! Or I could just be completely wrong.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure if this will work or not, but I'm going to try.

And it states in the SoP: "Perfection is to get the eye circles as round as possible, but the feather over the eye circle should not be considered a fault." If his video is anything to go by, he should have plenty of gumption for hopping. haha

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=203724906438158


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

And less side spots are preferred over too many. I know for $25 he's not going to be the next BIS bunny, for sure. LOL And the only reason I even put a bid on him was the "OMG! He's adorable!" emotion that hit me when I saw his picture. I MUST stop buying bunnies! LOL


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't sat for certain for Spots, but I know with Tans that it is not a DQ for incomplete eye circles, only a fault. It's not really looked at TOO awful hard by many judges, but it's something that I know a lot of people in the breed are working toward correcting.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 25, 2013)

From the posed ES I see, he seems like probably I wouldn't use him as a foundation or anything. Is Nestle going to get jealous???


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh, he'll never see a wife...just getting him for fun. I know next to nothing about them, except for what I've read in the SoP. But did I mention how stinking adorable he looks? LOL I'm going to go from being a rabbit breeder to being a rabbit breed collector! I'd love to have 1 of everything. lol


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

Nestle isn't going to know about him. It's going to be a secret! LOL And Nestle at least gets wives...not the case with poor Charlestown. haha


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

After watching his video for the hundredth time, it looks like his other side has way more spots, making him unbalanced.  I won't bid higher than $25, because there aren't a lot of shows that offer hopping around here. But he's definitely cute!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 25, 2013)

wendymac said:


> After watching his video for the hundredth time, it looks like his other side has way more spots, making him unbalanced.  I won't bid higher than $25, because there aren't a lot of shows that offer hopping around here. But he's definitely cute!



Could you explain hopping? I don't really know anything about it! :dancingorig:


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jan 25, 2013)

wendymac said:


> After watching his video for the hundredth time, it looks like his other side has way more spots, making him unbalanced.  I won't bid higher than $25, because there aren't a lot of shows that offer hopping around here. But he's definitely cute!



*cough* get a Tan *cough*  I'd give you a free Tan if you wanted it for hopping. I live in MI but will be down near Kentucky on April where there will be a bunch of National breed shows. 

However, I do very much see the appeal of English Spots and I know what you mean about wanting one of every breed! Then you'd need one for every VARIETY of that breed (of which ES has a few) and then every class...it boggles my mind!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 25, 2013)

BinkyBunny said:


> Could you explain hopping? I don't really know anything about it! :dancingorig:


Rabbit Hopping is like horse show jumping. There is also rabbit agility which is like dog agility. Basically, rabbits are trained to go over jumps and other obstacles and run a course. There is scoring based on how fast the rabbit goes and if they knock over any poles.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

And if he can jump at the speed he can run, we'll be in business. LMAO I'd love a tan!! When you come to ARBA Convention this year you can bring me one!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 25, 2013)

I dont think i would show him but hopping he might be okay. Spots can differ in temperment. Some of them are very hyper and some move like turtles. The video isnt available but it probably isnt set to public viewing. If you change that it should work. Id love to see him run


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't change it. The owner posted it on their facebook, but she put a link on mine. Maybe she set it to public? I'll try posting that link and see. And he's not running on a table...he's literally zipping around in a room. LOL She said he's very friendly and outgoing, so we'll see. Well, provided nobody else bids on him, because I won't go any higher. I really don't "need" another pet, even if he someday does hopping a few times a year.


----------



## majorv (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, I'd like to see the video, too. If he's unbalanced in his markings then he wouldn't show well. He'd certainly be good for hopping though! We have a friend who used to show Spots. Before the show, she'd be running hers on one judging table and we'd be running our Tans on the other one.


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 26, 2013)

I recently got into spots. Friend is moving and had to slim down on rabbits drastically. Between myself and two more local friends we got most all of his spots... I got two does one spot and one solid, and one spot buck. Good to start me out but neither of the spots are marked perfectly, both have faults. BUT it seems like most all have some type of fault, at least the ones I have seen. The markings are hard to get 100% from what I have seen.

Also, you know... I had rabbits in high school, had one here or there as a kid, and now I have 10 of my own... Today while grooming for the show I got bitten for the first time ever, and it was by a spot. 

My doe just made weight so she is showing tomorrow. She moves beautifully, almost puts you in a trance to watch her move around, I love that about her... But after grooming her today..... UGH


----------



## wendymac (Jan 26, 2013)

Working on getting her to set the video to public. *crosses fingers* I can't tell if he's balanced or not. He's not sitting still very long and when he is the video isn't very clear. He doesn't look to have much of an arch, either. But again, for $25, I can't expect much.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 26, 2013)

Bunnie: some advice from one full arch breeder to another never groom one in your lap lol. That is the easiest way to get bit. They get agitated if they are handled too much. I put mine on a grooming table and just get the extra hair off with a horse grooming block. I only groom rabbits in molt or ones that are dirty. Most of them just either need a quick run over with my hands or nothing at all. Before shows I will concentrate on running them instead of grooming. I love how low maintenance full arch breeds are

I'm excited for you Wendy!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 26, 2013)

Do full arches tend to bite more?!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure. But I just hope he never gets loose, because he's FAST! LOL They said this fellow is really friendly, so I'm hoping they aren't lying. Otherwise I might not care so much if he would get loose. haha


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a friend who breeds ES. Those are CRAZY rabbits!!!!! I personally would never get one, but that is me. I would love to see the video but it would not work for me.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 26, 2013)

I have found that the arched breeds then to want to be running around, so may nip when you are doing something they don't like. Tesla will nip when I am holding him too much, but with all 4 feet on the ground he is a total sweetheart. Of course not all are like that, Kraken is fine bring held and carried around. They do tend to be friendly and out going though.


----------



## Deetzy (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is what I've heard from those who have owned them: English Spots are very friendly for the most part, Tans can be friendly as long as you don't try to handle them too much (they are not lap bunnies), Checkered Giants tend to be biters but can be more gentle if you work with them on it a lot, and Belgian Hares... well, at least they look pretty!  This is all based on hear-say though. However I may be getting and English Spot myself mid-March. So if all follows through I guess I'll be finding out for myself soon enough!


----------



## Deetzy (Feb 3, 2013)

wendymac said:


> Oh, he'll never see a wife...just getting him for fun. I know next to nothing about them, except for what I've read in the SoP. But did I mention how stinking adorable he looks? LOL I'm going to go from being a rabbit breeder to being a rabbit breed collector! I'd love to have 1 of everything. lol



I think all of us on here face a similar dilemma hahaha!


----------



## wendymac (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, guys, he couldn't be any friendlier!!! He's an "in your face" kind of guy, and so darn cute!! Super duper friendly and is already figuring out the leash thing. I'm going to wait a few months to show him, and if she's not showable then he'll get neutered. If he's a good representative of the breed, I think they're pretty high on the "would make good pets" list.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 4, 2013)

More pics please


----------



## wendymac (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll snap some now, even though I should be cleaning the house. 3 guys alone for a 3-day weekend and my house looks like a tornado went through. LOL Anyway, I think Chewy has claimed me. He comes running over to the cage door when I talk to him...not the case when Kitty does. LOL I love him!! This isn't a breed that I would want to have many of, but just one is fun!!


----------



## kmaben (Feb 4, 2013)

Clean house or play with cute bunny. Like you really feel guilty or had to think about it too long.


----------

